# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Welding Basics by Miller Welders "WE BUILT with you"

## Mr.L

*Welding Position 1F - Flat Fillet Weld*




*Welding Position 1G - Flat Groove Weld*




*Welding Position 2F - Horizontal Fillet Weld*

----------

anhcos, cuong, duonghoang, Nam CNC

----------


## Mr.L

*Welding Position 2G - Horizontal Groove Weld*




*Welding Position 3F - Vertical Fillet Weld*




*Welding Position 3G - Vertical Groove Weld*

----------

duonghoang, Nam CNC

----------


## Mr.L

*Welding Position 4F - Overhead Fillet Weld*




*Welding Position 4G - Overhead Groove Weld*

----------

duonghoang, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

nhìn máy hàn và dụng cụ bảo vệ kèm theo là ghiền rồi , em ước mơ , em khát khao có nguyên giàn như nó ...... hiện tai chỉ có mỗi cái máy hàn điện hồ quang Hồng Ký.


******* MR.L cho tui hỏi là khi hàn tụi nó giấu cái đầu dò nhiệt ở đâu vậy ta ? chứ tui thấy chú để cái đầu dò nhiệt gần lắm à , gần lú ra khỏi quần luôn đó

----------

Mr.L

----------


## cuong

> nhìn máy hàn và dụng cụ bảo vệ kèm theo là ghiền rồi , em ước mơ , em khát khao có nguyên giàn như nó ...... hiện tai chỉ có mỗi cái máy hàn điện hồ quang Hồng Ký.
> 
> 
> ******* MR.L cho tui hỏi là khi hàn tụi nó giấu cái đầu dò nhiệt ở đâu vậy ta ? chứ tui thấy chú để cái đầu dò nhiệt gần lắm à , gần lú ra khỏi quần luôn đó


 gần lú ra khỏi quần luôn đó[/QUOTE]----khà khà khà khà !giờ này mới hiểu, khà khà khà

----------


## duonghoang

Bác Lợi kiếm cái video hàn hồ quang dạng hàn trần thử, em chưa thấy hàn kiểu này, chứ hàn tick giống trên kia thì ko sợ xỉ nó rơi vào mặt  :Frown:

----------

Mr.L

----------


## Mr.L

đáp ứng nhu cầu ^^

----------

duonghoang

----------


## duonghoang

Sao mình hàn nó hay bị chảy vậy nhỉ, ko biết phải chỉnh dòng lớn quá ko ta??

----------


## Mr.L



----------


## Mr.L



----------


## CKD

Chuẩn bị... làm kèo ducati nhé Mr.L  :Big Grin:

----------

Mr.L

----------


## Ga con

Em có chút thắc mắc cần các bác hỗ trợ ạ, không biết cho vào đâu nên em đưa vào đây vì ngại mở topic mới.
Hồi mới ra trường em làm trong công ty khuôn mẫu nhựa (thời điểm đó có thể nói lớn thứ 2-3 ở TPHCM), vẫn thường xuyên chế máy. Cuối năm hay gom sắt vụn đem bán (đa số là mấy cái khung, kệ bị hỏng, nát, kg dùng...) cần cắn vụn ra cho gọn; hoặc khi cần đục lỗ, cắt phần thừa đi mà không có Gas-oxy nên hay dùng cái que thổi than này:

http://www.weldcom.vn/p268/que-thoi-than.html

Chỉnh dòng lớn và cắt rất ngọt. Lúc đó em chỉ cắt thôi nên không chỉnh chọt gì khác. Máy 500A đại bự cứ chỉnh dòng mã lên mà cắt (con này của Miller, lúc 2005 em nghe đồn mua từ 5 năm trước (tức khoảng 2000) với giá ~70 triệu, lúc đó tương đương 1 con máy phay cơ cũ 400*900 có thước quang chứ không ít tiền).

Sau này em có đi tìm mua nhưng chả chỗ nào bán. Mất liên lạc mấy bác phòng mua nên chả biết mua ở đâu.

Tình cờ gần đây đi bãi em có mua được. Mang về thử, que khoảng 4-5mm gì đó em chưa đi. Em set dòng hàn ở ~150A (máy Jasic 250A hàng tig-que) test cho vui thì thấy nó cho ngọn lửa không khác gì hàn gió đá Gas-oxy  :Smile: , lớn hơn ngọn lửa Tig. Em thử đưa đũa Inox 2mm (dùng cho hàn tig) hàn luôn xem sao thì OK, có điều mối hàn hơi xấu, đen một chút  :Big Grin: . Để đi mua que thau về hàn thử thế nào, có thể cần thì đổi cực luôn máy hàn để giảm hao mòn que. Nếu OK thì lại thêm một hướng mới để hàn mấy cái này, chỉ dùng 1 máy hàn que thông thường. E hàn một lát cái que đỏ rực như hòn than.

Thắc mắc của em ạ:
- Có bác nào hàn kiểu này, dùng cái que thổi than này chưa cho em tý kinh nghiệm.
- Cái que này chả có thông số quái gì hết, bác nào có kinh nghiệm giúp em tý (ở chế độ cắt và chế độ hàn, dòng set như thế nào, nó dẫn điện rất tốt nên khi hàn cần lưu ý gì không để tránh hỏng máy).
- Que này giòn, dễ gãy. Em dùng cái kềm hàn 500A kẹp mạnh quá nó nát luôn chỗ kẹp, chắc đổi cái kềm hàn nhỏ mà ngon hơn chút xem sao. Em thử cũng chưa nhiều. Có loại kềm hàn nào tốt các bác tư vấn giúp em (em toàn mua loại tầm 70k, mà theo tư vấn bán hàng là tốt nhất rồi).

Thank các bác.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Que này em chưa dùng để hàn bao giờ, khi dùng cũng không để ý ngọn lửa của nó.
Công dụng chính của nó là phá hủy. Cơ bản thì nó giống như những loại que hàn khác.. nhờ dòng điện mà phát sinh hồ quang, tạo nguồn nhiệt lớn cho các mục đích gia công. Nó khác que hàn ở chổ lớp bảo vệ khi cháy không tạo được môi trường khí trơ để bảo vệ vùng cháy. Do đó vùng cháy sẽ bị oxy hóa rất mạnh, làm chảy vật liệu và không thể dính lại. Nhóm này có loại que được cấp khí.. khi đó hiệu năng cắt thổi được nâng lên rất nhiều, gần như cắt oxy-gas. Nhưng do khã năng định hướng kém nên vết cắt không đẹp. Ở vùng cháy sinh áp xuất lớn do quá trình quá nhiệt trong không khí.. nên đẩy kim loại nóng chảy văng đi. Loại que này hay được dùng để cắt ở hiện trường, nơi mà trang thiết bị thiếu thốn.

Xỉ hàn rất ít & hầu như cháy hết.. nên không bảo vệ được vùng nóng chảy. Kim loại nóng chảy kết tinh trong tự nhiên nên bị oxy hóa, không được bảo vệ nên kết tinh nhanh -> giòn.

Vậy nên em nghĩ.. như công năng của nó, cái này ứng dụng vào hàn thì không hiệu quả. Ngay cả dùng làm nguồn nhiệt để hàn đồng thau, hàn chì thì cũng cho chất lượng mối hàn rất kém vì khã năng tập trung mối hàn không có. Dù carbon theo lý thuyết là cháy hoàn toàn.. nhưng vẫn tạo ít rỉ xỉ nên chất lượng mối hàn sẽ không được tốt như hàn với oxy-gas. Dùng chữa cháy thì chắc được.

Còn về dòng hàn thì.. với que 3.2 thì dòng dao động trong khoảng 90-150, que to hơn thì dòng to hơn.

----------

Ga con, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ặc ặc, cha CKD sao thứ giề cũng biết hết ta...

----------


## CKD

Học lóm kiếm cơm thôi anh ơi.. chứ có hơn gì ai.
Do cái gì cũng không rành.. nên đi làm bị đuổi, đổi việc thì phải học cái mới, rồi làm không được nên tiếp tục bị đuổi. Cái vòng ấy cứ lập đi lập lại thành CKD bây giờ. Cái gì cũng biết nhưng cái gì cũng dở  :Smile: .
Trước giờ chỉ có làm con làm chồng dở tệ mà chưa bị đuổi thôi  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## anhcos

Que than thường dùng để thổi bay phần hàn/xỉ ở phía đối diện trong các mối hàn dày cần phải hàn 2 bên.

Khi có khuyết tật sâu bên trong họ cũng dùng que than này để thổi bay vật liệu cho đến tận chỗ bị lỗi.

----------


## Ga con

> Que than thường dùng để thổi bay phần hàn/xỉ ở phía đối diện trong các mối hàn dày cần phải hàn 2 bên.
> 
> Khi có khuyết tật sâu bên trong họ cũng dùng que than này để thổi bay vật liệu cho đến tận chỗ bị lỗi.


Mục đích thì đúng là thế ạ. Còn vụ này thì em mới test cuối tuần trước (có chỗ máy hàn không ngấu, trước em dùng máy tig/que Riland 200A và Thành ký 180A Cu, phôi thép dày min 10mm, mã 35mm nên hàn không ngấu, em phải mài ra hàn lại mấy lần chưa đạt. Mới mua cái Jasic 250A + tìm được que này nên em đem ra thổi để hàn tiếp) phát hiện ra tính năng này thôi.

Weldcom này lúc trước cần em gọi điện hỏi cũng không có hàng.

Nghiên cứu thì em thấy ngọn lửa hồ quang này là một dạng pure arc flame  :Wink:  giống như tig ấy, rất ít muội than hay tạp chất (que cháy rất rất chậm, để tuần này em đảo chiều kẹp mass và kềm hàn xem sao, chắc còn chậm nữa), có thể dùng để hàn thay gió đá được (thực ra gió đá e thấy tạp chất còn nhiều hơn cái này nữa kìa, phải dùng thêm hàn the hoặc acid để chống oxy hóa). E hàn inox xong nó đen thui, chà thì thấy trắng ra rồi, để đi mua acid về đánh cho trắng, mua thêm ít hàn the về thử xem sao.

Trình hàn của em thì em thấy hồi trước chả thua ông thợ trong video (nổ tý ạ  :Stick Out Tongue: , mà hàn CO2 thôi, hàn que mà hàn trần thì em chịu thua, chỉ hàn đứng thôi, còn CO2 thì em xơi tuốt, có điều phải chạy qua xưởng bên TB xa quá), giờ mắt mờ tay run roài.

Trong video trên họ hàn bằng loại dây có flux nên hàn Mig vẫn có xỉ hàn, loại này yêu cầu máy có công suất lớn + thiết bị như súng hàn, dây mass... cũng lớn hơn, về lý thuyết có thể không cần khí bảo vệ nhưng thực tế họ vẫn xài khí bảo vệ.

P/S bác CKD: em nghĩ nó bảo vệ được mối hàn chút đỉnh bằng khí CO2 sinh ra trong quá trình cháy que than đó bác  :Big Grin: . Hàn cái này xong phôi nóng rực, que hàn còn đỏ rực 1 đoạn ~ 6-7cm. Em hàn nửa tiếng đồng hồ mà chưa hết nửa que, báo hại ngực em đỏ chót và giờ sắp bong da do sơ ý + thấy lạ mải miết thử, hic.
Thanks.

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Thì đúng là thế.. nhưng chưa đủ bác ạ. Đúng là khu vực cháy có rất ít oxi, nhưng lượng CO2 được sinh ra cũng không đủ để bảo vệ mối hàn. Nếu dùng để gia nhiệt hàn thau, đồng.. thì em không rỏ vì chưa thử chứ dùng hàn sắt là không ổn.. vì mối hàn bị oxi hóa ngay trong lúc hàn, nguội nhanh nên dễ nứt.
Lớp vỏ bên ngoài giống như lớp sơn.. chắc chỉ có tác dụng chống ẩm. Phần ruột bên trong thành phần chính là carbon được nén lại dưới dạng thanh. Carbon thì không bị nóng chảy.. nên nó chỉ bị cháy theo kiểu Oxi hóa, do đó tốc độ hao mòn điện cực chậm. Trong hàn tig cũng vậy, nếu không có khí bảo vệ thì điện cực tungten hỏng phần lớn nguyên nhân là do oxi hóa  :Wink: .
Que carbon nóng có 2 nguyên nhân là truyền nhiệt nóng & điện trở lớn nên tổn hao công suất gây nóng.
Muốn biết chính xác trong que có cái gì thì chắc phải đi đêm với cụ gut thôi.

Còn hàn thau, đồng thì cơ bản chỉ gia nhiệt, 2 loại này tốc độ oxi hóa chậm.. nên không lo. Chỉ là que này nó đốt có áp lực bề mặt lớn hơn oxi-gas.. nên em nghĩ hàn đắp que cũng không hiệu quả lắm. Dùng chữa cháy thì nghĩ chắc là vô tư ạ, nhất là trong xưởng chỉ toàn hàn điện.. khi cần hàn thau, đồng không biết chạy đi đâu. Lúc trước em cũng hay lấy mở TIG gia nhiệt lắm  :Wink: .

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

> Lớp vỏ bên ngoài giống như lớp sơn.. .


Dạ cái này là áo đồng đỏ ạ, chắc dày tầm 2  dzem, giúp truyền dẫn điện ra cho đều que hàn ạ.
Để cuối tuần này e test xem sao.
Thanks.

----------

CKD

----------


## culitruong

mai đục cục pin đại lấy cái lõi than chì làm thử.

Thật ra có ý định thí nghiệm lấy mấy cây than chì này gắn vô cái cục biến áp lò vi sóng ( đã quần dây lại ) rồi nẹt nó trong một đống muối xem muối có chảy nổi không. Các bác có ai cản tớ không ?

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

> mai đục cục pin đại lấy cái lõi than chì làm thử.
> 
> Thật ra có ý định thí nghiệm lấy mấy cây than chì này gắn vô cái cục biến áp lò vi sóng ( đã quần dây lại ) rồi nẹt nó trong một đống muối xem muối có chảy nổi không. Các bác có ai cản tớ không ?


Cố gắng gìn giữ để mà lên đây báo cáo nhé anh hehe

----------


## Nam CNC

em không cản đâu anh Cu li , nhớ truyện ngày xưa có cha nào thả diều nghiên cứu sấm sét , thế là 1 phát ổng về với ông bà luôn , nhờ cái chết oanh liệt đó người ta mới biết sấm sét là tia lửa điện có điện áp cực cao và cực kì nguy hiểm hehehehe , có khi nào thí nghiệm này cũng lưu danh anh như ông ấy không ta ?????

----------


## culitruong

Móa, chơi trù ẻo.

Nhưng mà cái tớ định thử điện có 2v thôi, chắc là chưa chết được. kha kha kha

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cái đó tùy vào việc a. Culitruong gắn nguồn 220v vào đầu nào chứ. Nếu ổng gắn ngược thì đầu ra chắc chừng vài vol, 1kA, còn gắn ngược lại thì chắc ảnh sẽ trở thành cái cha gì gì mà chị Năm nói á  :Big Grin:

----------

